
Monday morning mistake: sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root / - shade23
http://serverfault.com/questions/587102/monday-morning-mistake-sudo-rm-rf-no-preserve-root
======
draw_down
`rm -rf` is a knife blade with no handle.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Well colour me unimpressed. It has had idiot-proofing for ages. There is no
defense against an idiot who manually _disables_ all the safeguards - this is
very different from a whine of "Noooo saaaafeguaaaaards!" (what do you think
that -f does? Hint: the long form is --force)

Also, who _accidentally_ types --no-preserve-root, a 19-character typo in a
30-character command, on top of yet another typo, either of which is idiot-
proofed ?

I call an absolute pile of bullshit on that story.

